# Top knot/grooming question



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok I'm taking daisy to the groomers on the 22nd just to have the hair in her ears etc checked. I want to have her fax hair log enough for bow etc. when I tie it up at the moment she has a fringe. Do I cut this away or is it grown to form part of the top knot? Here is a pic to show you what I mean










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie has that right now too. It's frustrating. I'd imagine its like the puppy version of bangs. So I'm just letting hers grow and from all the pictures of top knots I see, it looks like it's just suppose to grow out and become part of the top knot.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol that's what I call it but it always gets in her eyes and then when the bow comes out she looks like a punk rocker cause her hair is all stuck up lol!!! I recently got bangs so I tell daisy shes just copying me!!! Take it Sophie's hair is like Daisy's all over the place. So glad her tear staining is getting less darker her back teeth almost up. Hoping groomer will be able to do better face wash than me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If you plan to keep Darling Daisy in a top knot, don't cut the bangs!!! Don't allow the groomer to cut any hair around the eyes or on top.It is frustrating letting the hair grow out, but if you cut it, you have to trim it often. I!ve got three that are growing out, and they look messy now, but it!s getting better as their hair gets longer.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks deborah that's what I was thinking when it's short on her face it always pokes her eyes and she scratches like mad she doesn't scratch her face as much when It's tied up so I figure was best to grow it. Don't know if I want her overall body hair to be long I quite like the puppy cut but not sure how that will work with Lin her on the face


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

You can try some hair gell to hold those baby hairs up and also try some of mini hair clips - one in the middle or one above aeach eye!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember those days.... It was so annoying. My mother kept begging me to "trim" her bangs 

But be patient!

They will grow out 

If you cut them... it will take that much longer!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree....if you want to have a topknot then don't cut the hair around it. Those pieces that are sticking out (bangs) will grow but it take time. Daisy will look adorable no matter what but I wouldn't cut the hair on her head at all.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww thanks guys it's hard to know what to do I know she doesn't like the hair in her eyes hence the bows. Carol thanks for tip will get some hopefully help the hairs to stick together. Tori my parents are the same they want me to cut the hair but think will keep with it she looks so cute with her bow. I suppose it's like when we grow our hair long there is always the ackward in between stages. Her hair grows quickly so hopefully t won't take long!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I let the groomers trim that "bangs" part and I regret it  Thankfully it's growing back nicely and not it stays in her top knot unless she scratches her head . The mini hair snap clips were a life saver when she was younger, I would use two of them and it kept the hair back on her head nicely 

These are the ones I used (and still do sometimes):
http://www.simplyhairaccessories.com/files/1921444/uploaded/IMG_1791.JPG

they're really TINY, it's cute. And they're really secure. 

It's tough trying to resist the temptation to just snip them off.. but it's a good result in the end  I think it took like until Cici was 6 months for me to be able to put all her little hairs in a top knot (but she had them cut when she was 14 weeks)


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Nora thanks I've ordered some. It is very hard to resist the temptation of cutting but actually think they have gotten not longer over the weekend. 6 months so we have another two months of bad dog hair day


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I had the same problem with Kelly when her top knot hair got cut without my permission. I started using gel and it helps but its still not perfect since she has a few baby hairs stick out when she plays and runs around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

Having the bangs problem too...wanting to take Cmas Card pics & don't know to trim or not!






also, she will not keep anything in her hair! She rubs & paws at barrettes or elastics till they're gone...but she looks so doggone cute with a topknot! Ugh! WHAT to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

